# xls Datei drucken mit Java



## JavaNooby (18. Jan 2010)

Hi,

Ich erstelle mit apache poi (Apache POI - the Java API for Microsoft Documents) verschiedene hssfworkbooks. Gibt es eine möglichkeit die datei oder das workbook ansich zu drucken?
Ich hab schon rumgegoogled aber ich finde leider immer nur wie man das workbook in eine datei speichert aber nirgends wie man es ausdrucken kann ^^.


Vielen Dank.


----------



## punkt21 (18. Jan 2010)

kannst du die datei nicht als txt speichern und dann drucken? (kenne mich mit xls nicht aus)


----------



## JavaNooby (18. Jan 2010)

xls ist das excel format vom ms office. mit txt dateien wirds schwierig da man da  schlecht tabellen reinschreiben kann


----------



## punkt21 (18. Jan 2010)

... guten morgen^^ ja stimmt, xls/xlsx ist excel, das weiß ich eigentlich auch. trotzdem, das in verbindung mit java.. immernoch nich mein lieblingsthema. habe wohl schonmal mit java in excel geschrieben und gespeichert, mehr aber auch nicht.

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter


----------



## faetzminator (18. Jan 2010)

Ich würde das ganze mit POI auslesen und daraus ein iText PDF erstellen


----------



## ARadauer (18. Jan 2010)

Desktop.getDesktop().print(new File("c:/test.xls"));

Die einfachsten Lösungen sind immer noch .... die einfachsten


----------



## TR (18. Jan 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Desktop.getDesktop().print(new File("c:/test.xls"));
> 
> Die einfachsten Lösungen sind immer noch .... die einfachsten



hi, mich interessiert auch das Thema!
Natürlich ist das eine Lösung, aber in den meisten fällen wo ich XLS-Daten generiere habe ich kein Excel oder OpenOffice oder so zur Verfügung wäre super wenn jemand noch andere Ideen hat!


----------



## Wladimir (18. Jan 2010)

Microsoft Dokumente aus Java drucken ist immer problematisch, besser wärs zuerst ein Format zu generieren welches einfacher zu drucken ist. HTML oder PDF oder direkt auf den Drucker rendern. Am besten nur das Dokument im jeweiligen Excel öffnen und der Benutzer soll selbst drucken.

Falls du es trotzdem probieren willst. 
JDesktop hat eine Print Methode die auch Office Dokumente druckt.
Beispiele:
Introducing the JDesktop Integration Components
Library:
https://jdic.dev.java.net/


----------



## JavaNooby (18. Jan 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Jetzt weiß ich wie ich weitermach


----------



## ARadauer (18. Jan 2010)

TR hat gesagt.:


> hi, mich interessiert auch das Thema!
> Natürlich ist das eine Lösung, aber in den meisten fällen wo ich XLS-Daten generiere habe ich kein Excel oder OpenOffice oder so zur Verfügung wäre super wenn jemand noch andere Ideen hat!



wenn man kein Excel hat, warum soll man dan xls generieren?


----------



## TR (18. Jan 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> wenn man kein Excel hat, warum soll man dan xls generieren?


Serversystem das nur Daten generiert und evtl. drucken soll!


----------

